
Coronavirus cuts China’s greenhouse gas emissions by a quarter - swebs
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/coronavirus-china-co2-climate-crisis-greenhouse-gas-carbon-emissions-coal-a9351436.html
======
mytailorisrich
That's extremely serious for China's economy, and the world's.

It's highly likely that China will be in recession this year, which is
basically unheard of since the death of Mao, with ripple effects throughout
the world. Obviously we also need to watch the risk of political instability
on China as a result.

